# General > Photography >  Nikon gear for sale

## Douglas Cowie

Nikon D90 DSLR camera body for sale with battery, battery charger, software, manual etc. I will also include the Nikon D90 for Dummies book which is much better than the manual.
camera is in immaculate condition and has not been used much for the last year;  £320

Nikon AFS 50mm 1;1.8G lens, very sharp lens, comes with original box and pouch, as new condition, includes Hoya UVC filter to protect the lens; £110

PM me or phone 01955604192 Evenings

http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-n...-body/p1028011

http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-n...-lens/p1030389

----------


## Douglas Cowie

Camera body now £300

Lens now £100

----------


## Douglas Cowie

Lens now sold.

----------


## Douglas Cowie

Gone , cheers

----------

